# NT's and Musical Preferance



## HippoHunter94 (Jan 19, 2012)

Favorite genres include...
Alternative rock
Art rock
Space rock
Electro-pop
Electronica 
Baroque pop
Folk
Hip-hop
Shoegaze 
Post-punk


----------



## Lotan (Aug 10, 2012)

I love rock, but I picked other because I'm a metalhead at heart. I also really like ambient movie soundtracks. Think along the lines of Blade Runner.


----------



## Master Mind (Aug 15, 2011)

Prometheus92 said:


> I can listen to pretty much anything (I can listen to Katy Perry if I'm in the mood). I try to keep an open mind.


Yes, it generally is good to


----------



## Kore (Aug 10, 2012)

Master Mind said:


> Yes, it generally is good to


I fully agree with the musical preferences but. . . ewww. My mind likes to be enclosed, thank you! 

I own albums ranging from classical through to death metal.


----------



## Master Mind (Aug 15, 2011)

airotciV said:


> I fully agree with the musical preferences but. . . ewww. My mind likes to be enclosed, thank you!


:laughing:


----------



## CaféZeitgeist (May 29, 2012)

Hey man, 
How can you not even have Classical as a type up there?
It is so broad that it can't even be contained in "Other."


----------



## DiamondDays (Sep 4, 2012)

I like all music as long as it's good. 

Like this : 






GOOD SHIT


----------



## KINGJADEX (Jan 27, 2012)

Nothing mainstream, I mostly listen to Trip-Hop, Ambient, Nu-Jazz, Downtempo, and Chillout. All of which I only listen to if it's instrumental, dark, and relatively slow. Every now and again I'll fit in some heavy metal too.


----------



## SoulScream (Sep 17, 2012)

Most of my life I've been a metalhead with some preferences in other genres. As of late I am listening to a lot of electronic music (mostly minimal house; dubstep; dnb; some chillouts) and I like jazz; reggae and some of the classical composers.


----------

